# Embarrassed for Quiet Water Beach/Boardwalk this morning



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to take the boat from Big Lagoon to Quiet Water Beach this Morning. While walking along the Boardwalk, could not believe all the trash, garbage and cigarette butts all over the place. From the Boardwalk itself to all the parking lots and shoreline. Trash everywhere! It looked like crap. I understand that the bushwaker fest. is going on, but there is no excuse for that amount of trash everywhere at 11:00 am. Santa Rosa Island Authority or the Portofino Group should have had crews out there a sunrise cleaning it up, but no one seen doing anything. Very poor job! Pensacola Beach was poorly represented this morning.:thumbdown:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Pensacola beach has been going down hill for a while now. I heard last night was unreal


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

they could easily have inmates clean up early morn......yet some county people get paid ridiculous amounts to do nothing.......la la la


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

That boardwalk is privately ownedor leased or something like that. I don't think the county should have anyone cleaning it. I do believe in inmates working but not for private entities that are making money hand over fist. Maybe the businesses should be paying clean up crews and the island authority should enforce that it's done.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Funny u say that! I went out there a few weeks ago to catch bait early in the a.m! It was ridiculous trashy!!! Unbelievable i was in utter shock!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

DoneDeal2 said:


> That boardwalk is privately owned or leased or something like that. I don't think the county should have anyone cleaning it. I do believe in inmates working but not for private entities that are making money hand over fist. Maybe the businesses should be paying clean up crews and the island authority should enforce that it's done.


+1 I would think that kind of wording would be in contract with SRIA for the business owners out there... just like you are required to have one in a condo association fee setting, some kind of property management.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Amazing that nobody is blaming the jerks who left the trash there in the first place.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

I use to like Pensacola beach,only go that way to fish now. Perdido Key is 10Xs nicer.


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

Daybreaker, you're right. But that is a given. I just read the story in the PNJ about last night. I did not know about the events of last night when posted the original comments. It takes drunk thugs and jacka** wannabes to trash their own community. What a disgrace. I'll stick to Perdido Key. So much nicer there. Get busy Portofino Group. You have some decisions to make.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

daybreaker said:


> Amazing that nobody is blaming the jerks who left the trash there in the first place.


On the nose!!!! It irritates the crap outta me that grown folk can't throw their trash in a can!!!! And I know the boardwalk is full of cans!!! Heck, when I went fishing this AM, some MORON was kind enough to throw his McDonalds bag and trash right in the middle of the road! Dern DIRTBAGS!!!!!


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

daybreaker said:


> Amazing that nobody is blaming the jerks who left the trash there in the first place.


So true. All these comments blaming someone else for not cleaing up someone else's mess is ridiculous. Pensacola Beach has been 'the hood' for way too long. Everybody is welcome but leave it better than you found it.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

daybreaker said:


> Amazing that nobody is blaming the jerks who left the trash there in the first place.


 No dout I agree it takes people to make a mess!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Grove said:


> they could easily have inmates clean up early morn......yet some county people get paid ridiculous amounts to do nothing.......la la la


yea what you said. get the jailed law breakers to clean the mess of the law abiding citizens. as a county employee can you direct me to some of the ridiculous paying jobs?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

daybreaker said:


> Amazing that nobody is blaming the jerks who left the trash there in the first place.


t-shirt material right there, it sickens me every day the amount of people who truly do not give a sh!t. dont know what to say without starting a big debate but a nice, deserted island sounds better every day...


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Funny, family visiting from out of town so wife insisted we go out to the beach for supper. Had early dinner at Hemingway's(the place was empty and service horrible) and walked the boardwalk. It was absolutely filthy. One sitting area was littered with 6 beer cans and assorted other trash. Not to mention the trashy looking crowd. This had nothing to do with the Bushwacker Festival and everything to do with the dirtballs that are graviating to the beach. I would not want to be there after the sun goes down. My family will not be going back to the boardwalk or to Hemingway's?
Oh, I just read an article online that the police responded to several calls regarding fights last night and had to shut the boardwalk down. Nuff said.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Should have the police arresting the people who litter. And the fines should be extremely large. Say $1,000.00.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't been out to the Boardwalk in a few years. Last time I went out there were punks everywhere , especially between the Boardwalk and the Circle K. They had some loud, filthy mouths on them too. They need to clean that place up. 
Families bring a lot of money to the beach and they won't come back with that going on.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard there was a boardwalk at pensacola beach but still have not found it. I know there is a short boardwalk there by the pier, is that what your talking about? I agree about the people littering though.. its just nasty. 3 mile bridge is the same way... trash cans every 50 feet or so yet people too lazy to toss trash into them....


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Bayside to the left after you get off the bridgem. Called Quitewater beach.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

daybreaker said:


> Amazing that nobody is blaming the jerks who left the trash there in the first place.


They were just trying to make a reef for the ghost shrimp....


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> They were just trying to make a reef for the ghost shrimp....


Now, don't start that throwing trash to make a reef stuff again.

Maybe they were making a reef for trash fish?

:blink:

I couldn't help it!

:wallbash:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mudigger said:


> Now, don't start that throwing trash to make a reef stuff again.
> 
> Maybe they were making a reef for trash fish?
> 
> ...


Hahaha...that's pretty funny.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

daybreaker said:


> Amazing that nobody is blaming the jerks who left the trash there in the first place.


:thumbsup:

This is the real issue ....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I don't go to the Boardwalk. Actually, I've never been to Pensacola Beach or any of the piers and I've lived here for a while.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Yeah, I don't go to the Boardwalk. Actually, I've never been to Pensacola Beach or any of the piers and I've lived here for a while.


Ya gotta be kidding! I guess I'm curious. Hell, I've walked into a couple of gay bars by accident. :blink:

I keep finding new places and have been coming here for thirty-five years.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mudigger said:


> Ya gotta be kidding! I guess I'm curious. Hell, I've walked into a couple of gay bars by accident. :blink:
> 
> I keep finding new places and have been coming here for thirty-five years.


True. I only go to the Beach by boat and that's only on the Bay side.

By Beach, I mean the actual beach=Pensacola Beach on the Gulf. Too much humanity for me.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> True. I only go to the Beach by boat and that's only on the Bay side.
> 
> By Beach, I mean the actual beach=Pensacola Beach on the Gulf. Too much humanity for me.


I enjoy both the wildlife and the natural occurring animals. 

Wildlife meaning the things on the beach that have bathing suits that make them look like a head of cabbage covered with a rubber band.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

My buddy who owns a business out there was telling me the Sunday nights are pretty rough on the boardwalk these days. It is a unique crowd. Why is this? And why is it not policed better if there is so much trouble?


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Boardwalk*

Its a mangement issue. There is not enough security to patrol and keep it safe, but there are enough police to answer calls and close it down. Portofino needs to spend the dollars for security guards.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mudigger said:


> Hell, I've walked into a couple of gay bars by accident. :blink:


 
The dead giveaway for the places I avoid.


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Boatjob1 said:


> The dead giveaway for the places I avoid.
> 
> View attachment 56741


haha


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe they should make the toll $4.00 and give you $3.00 back if you deposit a bag (walmart sized bag) of trash as you leave.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Maybe they should make the toll $4.00 and give you $3.00 back if you deposit a bag (walmart sized bag) of trash as you leave.


I like that idea!!


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Cracker said:


> I use to like Pensacola beach,only go that way to fish now. Perdido Key is 10Xs nicer.


 
shhhhh! keep that a secret


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree. Great idea


----------



## JustnCase (May 25, 2012)

if the cops ticketed for littering here like they do in south FLA, place would clean up quickly. Miami Beach cops watch for it and get to ticket $100+ for each offense. Now I aint saying we wanna be Miami beach, no way, but if you hit the jack***es in their wallets, they tend to abide quickly and throw it in the 100+ trash barrels we have around. I wish Pcola would clean up a bit, it really is a pretty area, its the jerkoffs who ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Pensacola Beach used to be a great place in the 70's......Sandshaker , Dirty Jokes, Foul Deck, Kevins, Tiki Lounge and the Shell gas station with a boat ramp!!.........***WOOPS, forgot Neros!!**** TBW I still have a Foul Deck Bar match book!!
Only go there by boat now and only for the Blues show

Rock on

Billd


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I was on the Boardwalk for the Bushwacker Fest with my family, as we are out here for the week. I have not been to the Bushwacker for many years. Well, it is now inside Captain Fun's, and the costs is $10. As I had 15, we were not going to pay $150.*

*We entered the boardwalk from Circle K Lot, and proceeded west. But by the time we made it to the sea shell, I knew we were in a very dangerous place.*

*Continued west to the next set of steps, and had two encounters with big women, trying to cause a disturbance amoungest us.*

*Took the steps and got the heck out of there.*

*Went to Paradise and had a great time.*

*Is is ashame that people with pants on the ground have taken such a nice place and turned it into the getto.*


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Is is ashame that people with pants on the ground have taken such a nice place and turned it into the getto.*


Spot on Tom.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

dockmaster said:


> Pensacola Beach used to be a great place in the 70's......Sandshaker , Dirty Jokes, Foul Deck, Kevins, Tiki Lounge and the Shell gas station with a boat ramp!!.........
> Only go there by boat now and only for the Blues show
> 
> Rock on
> ...


 
Yep, those were the days. The place was laid back with very little trouble. We had spring break concerts, rum and reggae and all sorts of bars and cafes.

But the powers that be all had dollar signs in their eyes and monster condos are now the order of the day. It saddens me to the core to see what government and SRIA has done to my beach all to increase their power and revenue. More revenue means more power means more revenue......................

I once again point to the BLANTENT LIE presented to the community when they built the Bob Sikes bridge. They stated the bridge toll would be dropped once the new bridge was paid for. Even way back then I doubted they would ever do away with their cash cow and I was correct. Instead, they raised the toll from $.35 to $1.00. and used some of that money to build themselves a couple of fancy new toll collection booths.

So now I see the main destroyer has retired from the SRIA and is now running for public office. What will he destroy next?


Rick


----------

